# Rotary hammer drill



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If this is for a one time use then you may be better off renting one. 
A good one is very expencive.

Trying to use one to small will take far longer to do the job.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I like Bosch, as far as which model it depends on what size holes and whether or not the holes will be in the walls and or the floor.
These models come in two size bit capacity, SDS Plus and SDS Max. The SDS Plus drills are more popular and come in more models. The SDS Max are mostly for larger holes but because they are heavier they may be more tiring to use.
Also consider dust collection as they can generate a cloud or dust.

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/ItemResults.aspx?catid=1068


----------



## KJKerns3 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll only be using it to install uprights into concrete for warehouse racking. smaller holes, generally. nothing too heavy as far as the storage on the racking.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

KJKerns3 said:


> I'll only be using it to install uprights into concrete for warehouse racking. smaller holes, generally. nothing too heavy as far as the storage on the racking.


Question is how long you'll be using it and how often you'll need it again. One or two days and no expected future use? Rent. 

I like the Makita HR4041C. It's on my wish list.


----------



## KJKerns3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well its just the one project right now, but it will take me at least a week. I also plan on racking more in the semi - near future (Sometime this year, hopefully) so I wouldnt mind always having it. My boss will buy anything I ask for so I try not to be stingy.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry. I overlooked the "my boss will buy anything I ask for". In that case, I'd buy Dewalt, if for no other reason it would match all my other power tools ;-) I've looked into their rotary hammers...and ouch. I can't get myself to throw down $1,000 when the Makita works so well for half the price. My addiction to yellow has its limits.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The size of the drill you select depends on the size holes you need to drill.
For 1/2" concrete screws you need to drill 7/16 holes
http://www.confast.com/articles/12-x-4-large-diameter-concrete-screw

If you use Galvanized 1/2" Hex Head Screws
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-...-1-2-in-x-4-in-hex-head-lag-screw-126926.html 

Then you need 3/4" holes to accommodate the Lag Shield Anchors:
http://www.confast.com/products/technical-info/lag-shield-anchor.aspx

So if you use the 1/2" concrete screws you will have less drilling and not need the Lag Shield Anchors.


----------



## Doorman54 (Feb 22, 2012)

For mounting pallet rack I believe the typical fastener is a 1/2x4 sleeve anchor or 1/2x4 wedge anchor. I'd use the wedge anchors and I'd personally buy a Bosch rotary hammer. I have one at work....it drills up to 1" fairly easily, hammers concrete easily.....and has been dropped off a ladder a few times as well with no hiccups!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bob is right. bosch is a leader when it comes to hammer drills, rotary drills and rotary hammers. ive used their bulldog drills and rotary hammers. all work wonders. most rental shops carry the bosch models as they have the best track record next to Hilti

makita's are nice as well, at work we have two hitachi rotary hammers which work wonders. Hilti is another big one, their usually the best in this class but they cost a pretty penny

as for dewalt. ive used several of their small hammer drills. 1 broke the first time the tool was used right out of the package. the chucks broke on 2 . and all were underpowered compared to other makes in the same amperage


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I own a few yellow tools and have no complaints. But the best hammer drill I've used was a Bosch.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Doorman54 said:


> ....... I'd use the wedge anchors .......


 Wedge Anchors http://www.strongtie.com/products/anchorsystems/mechanical/wedge-all/index.html
are great for more or less permanent applications but since they are not removable they have to be cut off with a grinder and a new one installed if the rack is moved.


----------



## Doorman54 (Feb 22, 2012)

PaliBob said:


> Wedge Anchors http://www.strongtie.com/products/anchorsystems/mechanical/wedge-all/index.html
> are great for more or less permanent applications but since they are not removable they have to be cut off with a grinder and a new one installed if the rack is moved.


I've seen what forklifts do to pallet racks.....wedge anchors are probably the best when it comes to their shear resistance.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Wedge type anchors are recommended by at least some of the pallet rack manufacturers, and seem to be the most common hardware used, but, assuming that you are buying new racking, it would be best to consult the manufacturer regarding type, size, and depth. As mentioned, they cannot be pulled back out, so are often cut off when the racking is moved, but, depending on what is under the floor, and how thick the concrete is, you may want to consider drilling through the concrete, in which case abandoned anchors can be driven down flush with the floor.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

DexterII said:


> Wedge type anchors are recommended by at least some of the pallet rack manufacturers, and seem to be the most common hardware used, but, assuming that you are buying new racking, it would be best to consult the manufacturer regarding type, size, and depth. As mentioned, they cannot be pulled back out, so are often cut off when the racking is moved, *but, depending on what is under the floor, and how thick the concrete is, you may want to consider drilling through the concrete, in which case abandoned anchors can be driven down flush with the floor.*


That's good advice, and should be considered everytime you install a wedge anchor for anything.............:thumbsup:


----------

